
NSA Report on Russia Spearphishing [pdf] - nickysielicki
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3767071/NSA-Report-on-Russia-Spearphishing.pdf
======
isubkhankulov
putin's response about individual hackers, like artists, waking up one day and
specifically targetting election officials with malicious word documents and
powershell scripts is hilarious. glad this report was released. it clearly
shows russian nationals registering these gmail accounts.

~~~
coldtea
Because indie US hackers don't target other nations? Doesn't sound strange at
all that indie Russian hackers might also target the US.

Besides, what exactly does Russia stand to win from hacking into the US? To
influence the elections to get Trump elected? Because that can happen without
repercussions? And because the US doesn't have 10 times the resources and
counter-measures?

It's only a constantly BS-fed public that watches a show like 24 or Homeland
like it's some kind of documentary that will buy into that.

Russia is not USSR, and there's not much antagonism (since Russia is not
exactly a world player), except one sided (the US treating Eastern Europe like
it's the 60s and using Eastern European allies to suffocate the non-existant
communist threat).

If Putin was actually full blown autocratic and despotic but friendly lackey,
they'll be singing his praises like they did for Yeltsin back in the day. But
as it stands, the problem is more than he's not selling Russia wholesale to
foreign companies, than any BS "autocracy" (because the much beloved Saudi
royalty are not?).

It's just that there are guns to be sold, proxy wars to be fought, and
sanctions to be imposed, etc., until that country (Russia) is finally allowed
to be plundered like everybody else. How dare they have their own interests in
mind?

~~~
avmich
> It's just that there are guns to be sold, proxy wars to be fought, and
> sanctions to be imposed, etc., until that country (Russia) is finally
> allowed to be plundered like everybody else. How dare they have their own
> interests in mind?

There is the world of difference between the interests of Russian people and
the interests of Russian government.

The rest of comment is also sadly completely misinforming.

~~~
coldtea
> _There is the world of difference between the interests of Russian people
> and the interests of Russian government._

Sure. But not much larger than with the interests of the people of most other
countries and their government, and not that much as most western media
present it.

They blow any opposition parties, activists etc., out of all proportion, and
favor western-educated and pro-western spokepersons as if they represent the
country at large. Of course they have their own interests in mind when doing
that -- plus the usual racist "the western way is the only way, and we know
better".

From what I can gather (my country is a neutral third zone with historically
good ties with both EU and Russia), the majority of the people in Russia very
much like Putin, and if one checks the numbers (economy) from when we was
first elected and afterwards, one can easily see why. If an American president
did a similar change in the economy he would have been worshipped as a god.

The majority are also conservative and quite devout than the western media
darlings, so they are with him on such issues too (just like lots of us
citizens liked conservative politicians like Reagan or Bush Jr. -- or Trump
for that matter).

